# Simple Cyst Ultrasound



## techgrl (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello,

I had a blood test run and it appears as if I am in the beginning stages of hashis. All of my thyroid hormones were normal but my thyroperoxidase ab count was at 130 and they look for that to be less than 59. My doctor didn't seem too concerned and said we would just keep an eye on it but when I told him that I somtimes had a hoarse voice, he ordered an ultra sound. The tech told me nothing but I could clearly tell that she found something by all of the typing and measuring that she was doing, so I asked her for a copy of the scan. She said she would give it to me but there would be no report. I said fine, I still want it. I popped it into my computer and found a sonagrapher worksheet. It said that the composition of what she found was a "simple cyst". I sure like the sound of that. It sounds very benign but I haven't been able to find much. Anyone else have any idea about that?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a run-of-the-mill thyroid nodule, and at this point, it's very small - less than half a centimeter. That's good.


----------



## techgrl (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for replying! Do you know if they do anything else or do they have to wait for it to be bigger to do an fna?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

A nodule needs to be at least 1 cm to to an FNA biopsy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Not everything shows up on the ultra-sound. For many reasons.

It is my suggestion that you get Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab lab tests.

Info above.


----------



## techgrl (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello, thank you again Octavia! I can go into my little weekend getaway a little more relieved. Andros, I did get a Thyroglobulin Ab test and that said 20 with anything being less than 60, in the normal range. I will ask for a thyroglobulin test as well, next time.


----------

